# Please Read Forum Rules



## Road Guy

Just a reminder to please read the Rules and keep in mind that NCEES does routinely monitor this board and we have a working relationship with them in terms of trying to keep users from violting their policy.

http://engineerboards.com/index.php?/guidelines/


----------

